# amazing piece of ... cocobolo?



## phinds (Oct 18, 2014)

Guy sent me this pic to try to ID. I told him the grain looks like bocote but with those colors I don't think there's any way it can be bocote and has to be cocobolo.

Anyone every seen anything like it? I never have.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 18, 2014)

Yep, cocobolo. That's the piece I lost sometime back. Thanks for finding it for me. I'll pm you my address so you can return it to uts rightful owner.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 18, 2014)

That tree found some acid from the 70's

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

Cracy Coco aka Unobtainium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 18, 2014)

When I saw the title and who posted I knew I had to look. Definitely worth the peek.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 18, 2014)

Woahh. Grafted bocobola!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 18, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Woahh. Grafted bocobola!


Hey now... Just because I made up a word on your oakobolo thread doesn't give you the right to take my word meshing and steal it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Hey now... Just because I made up a word on your oakobolo thread doesn't give you the right to take my word meshing and steal it!



Do you really think you were the first to do that?


----------



## SENC (Oct 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Do you really think you were the first to do that?


He's from Kentucky. They don't get out much, you know. And thank goodness for that!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Oct 18, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> That tree found some acid from the 70's


 
YES ... that's it for sure !


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Do you really think you were the first to do that?


Yes...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

I knew I hadn't invented it on WWT about 10 years ago lol. Some caveman somewhere is rolling over in his gravel pit. I reckon the word supercalifragilisticexpialadocious was invented by a caveman when he came home from hunting one day and the wife asked _"What kind of dinosaurs did you have to run from today?"_ so he just rolled them all up into one word.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2014)

Doees Bocote ever stain from minerals in the soil?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 18, 2014)

Any possibility it's some sort of engineered wood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 18, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Doees Bocote ever stain from minerals in the soil?


 
Not anything like this, as far as I've ever seen. You get a lot of colors in the green / brown range depending on growing conditions and the particular species ("bocote" encompasses several) but nothing else.


----------



## phinds (Oct 18, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Any possibility it's some sort of engineered wood?


 
I REALLY doubt it, but anything's possible. That grain pattern is too realistic to be engineered, I think.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

I think I figured it out. It's a rare phenomenon called Hippy Wood. Trees which hosted acid parties often took in the psychedelic substance via the urine of the trippers and even when a tab or three was lost during the tripping melee, and subsequent rains would make the substance available to the root system . Also these trippers would sometimes spill their shrum tea and the roots would soak that up as well.

There's been a longstanding rumor that there used to be an ornamental tree near Haight and Ashbury and this would surely explain this wood. It's Hippy Wood alright. I want some. Not to woodwork, but to make some tea with.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Did that wood come from around Woodstock? I think that is where they dumped the Brown stuff!!!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks like a good one for the smell test...


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 19, 2014)

Almost certain its cocobolo I'm not scientists at all but you it be a cross breed of sorts also ask him if he wants to sell some cause I'm buying if so


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Almost certain its cocobolo I'm not scientists at all but you it be a cross breed of sorts also ask him if he wants to sell some cause I'm buying if so


Slow down, take a deep breath, and try again, Austin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 19, 2014)

SENC said:


> Slow down, take a deep breath, and try again, Austin.



I lost a few hours of sleep over it lol I was in a trance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Oct 19, 2014)

Mystery solved. It's an engineered product using strips of wood. Here's the end grain, showing that very clearly:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

We need an "That SUX!" icon (Henry I can never remember the "a" or "an" rule).

For the record I was one of the few that did not jump on the coco bandwagon.

BTW Austin if you want some of this awesome coco let me know I have access to untold amounts of it. Only $15 BF for you my pal.



@SENC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> We need an "That SUX!" icon



+1 on that !


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't know... laminate or not, that's still gorgeous.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 20, 2014)

Bummer, indeed. Processed some coco today... this is the closest I have to your engineered coco...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice wood and shirt Henry. Let me know next time you need your dado set and I'll tell you where to find it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 20, 2014)

It looks like the piece on the counter has some curl if so I'll be glad to take it off your hands


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 20, 2014)

I will refrain from saying I told you so, wouldn't be sportsman like

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 20, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I will refrain from saying I told you so, wouldn't be sportsman like


 
Hey, I completely missed your post. You damned well SHOULD say "I told you so". Good call !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

phinds said:


> Hey, I completely missed your post. You damned well SHOULD say "I told you so". Good call !



And if you notice I am the only one that agreed with him (just now )


----------



## phinds (Oct 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> And if you notice I am the only one that agreed with him (just now )


 
Hey, HINDSight is MY job

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

Paul I am proud of you - your humor (and willingness to use it) is getting better all the time. Keep it up and you might get paid for it one day (not here though we are volunteer jokers).


----------

